# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  الشماغ الأحمر رمز وطني

## معاذ ملحم

عُرف الشماغ الأحمر منذ سنوات طوال، ليتزين به الكثير من الشباب في المناسبات المختلفة، بينما يحرص الآباء والأجداد على ارتدائه صيفا وشتاء، لما له من دلالات تستدعي الفخر به. حتى ان نساء يحرصن على التمسك به، ليجعلن منه شالاً يلتف على أكتافهن، كما يجعلن منه عصبة يشد بها الرأس. تسميات وعادات لا يمكن تحديد مسمى خاص للشماغ او حتى لغطاء الرأس عند الرجال، لاختلافه من منطقة لأخرى وفقا للثقافة المحلية وتأثره باللهجة، فمسمى الهاشمية ارتبط استخدامه لدى قوات البادية، أما السلك فانتشرت تسميته بمناطق حوران، والكوفية اشتهر بها الجيش العربي باسم (الكوفية الحمرا) والشماغ اسم متداول من قبل الجميع.


وفي ما يتعلق بالمناسبات التي يرتدى بها، فإن اللصمة او اللثمة تلبس في حالات الحزن والاشتراك في الجنازات للتعبير عن الحزن، وفي الصحراء يرتدى في حالة البرد وكذلك تفادي الغبار وفي أحيان أخرى يستخدم لشرب الماء من خلاله لتصفية الشوائب.
وحول قلب الشماغ ووضعه أسفل الوجه، فهي عادة استخدمها الناس عند طلب الثأر، وفي حالة الدخالة وطلب الأمان أو الجلوة يوضع حول رقبة المدخول عليه وكأنه يقول ما يمسني يمسك أنت .
وعند ارتداء الشماغ في الزي العسكري، يوضع التاج الملكي على منتصف العقال، إذ يكون الهدب مصفوفاً على شكل تاج فوق العقال، او لباس المراسم، او بتقاطع نهاياته من الخلف وربطها على يمين ويسار مقدمة العقال.
ويحرص الكثير من الناس على ارتداء الشماغ المهدب، خاصة وأنه يظهر مدى تفنن بعض النساء به، إذ أصبح له عدة أشكال منها الهدب الثقيل ويكون سميكا يتدلى منه على شكل أجراس (شرائب الشماغ)، والمتوسط؛ هو اقل من السابق. اما الهدب الخفيف؛ فهو ابسط الأنواع وغالبا ما يشترى على نحو جاهز، ليحاك على أطراف الشماغ.
ربطات ومعان أما عن الشكل الاعتيادي له فيتمحور في أربع صور، الأولى تدعى الهدب تكون على شكل تاج وتعني الاعتزاز والشباب والتأنق بلبس الشماغ، الثانية يوضع جهة واحدة من الشماغ وطيه فوق الرأس وترك الجهة الأخرى متدلية، الثالثة تتقاطع الأهداب من الخلف ليعقد على مقدمة العقال واليمين واليسار وتعتبر هذه من صور اللباس العسكري في المراسم، والأخيرة توضع فوق الرأس دون عقال وكثيراً ما تستخدم من قبل رجال الدين الذين يرتدون طاقية بيضاء تحت الشماغ.
وحول فكرة وجود الشماغ الأردني، قال الدكتور بكر المجالي إن فكرته ظهرت عام 1930م مع تأسيس قوات البادية الأردنية، إذ تم التفكير بتصميم زي لقوات البادية، لينسجم مع التقاليد البدوية، خاصة مع صعوبة تقبل اللباس العربي الكبر المتمثل بسروال وثوب أبيض طويل يدعى الزبون . واضاف الشماغ عبارة عن قطعة من اللباس العربي، جاءت على شكل مربعات حمراء منتظمة بشكل فسيفساء على أرضية، حيث استوحى الأحمر من الراية الهاشمية الحمراء وهي راية الثورة العربية الكبرى .
وأعتبره رمزا وطنيا أردنيا برز في القوات المسلحة الأردنية، فقد كان منتسبو الجيش العربي يحرصون على ارتدائه وهم يخوضون المعارك، مفتخرين به وهو يرفرف في انتصاراتهم، مؤكداً أن الشماغ جزء من كرامة الإنسان العربي، وان قيمته ترتقي لقيمة العلم.
ورأى محمود جبر أن الشماغ قلادة يتميز بها الشعب الأردني عن غيره من الدول العربية لأنه يعبر عن تاريخه وانتصاراته منذ الثورة العربية الكبرى، فالجيش بالسابق كان يرتدي الحطة وهو يقاتل ويرفرف بها كالعلم تماماً.
واعتبره رمزا وطنيا يتباهى فيه بالمناسبات والأعياد الوطنية، ليضعه على الرأس والكتفين بأشكال مختلفة، وفي أحيان أخرى يصنع منه ثوب عربي يرتديه الشعراء في المحافل الكبيرة.
وأشارت هدى سلطان إلى قيمته باعتباره تراثا عربياً أشتهر به البدو منذ القدم وتوارثه الشباب فأصبح جزءاً من لباسهم اليومي، فصيفا يوضع على الرأس ليقيهم حر الصيف، وفي الشتاء يقيهم من برودة الطقس.
وقال سامي العز إن الحطة جزء من لباس الشباب اليومي يرتدونها بطرق مختلفة، منهم من يضعها على الرأس ويرفعها على العقال وآخر من يرفعها على الرأس ويدلي أطرافها على جانبي الصدر. ورأى أن طريقة لبسها تعبر عن شخصية واضعها، فهنالك تعليقات مختلفة للحطة.
فيما تفتخر مي قصاد بارتدائها الحطة كجزء من لباسها اليومي، واصفته بطوق من الزهور يلتف حول عنقها.
من جانبه يشير سلطان بركات إلى تميز الشعب الأردني بالشماغ الأحمر فهو مرتبط بالوطن، وهو ما يدفع الشباب للحرص على الظهور به في المناسبات المختلفة.
بدأ عادة وتحول لتراث الرجل سبق المرأة في لباس الشماغ لكن لجماليته أدخلته المرأة في لباسها، فظهر بكثرة في المنطقة الشمالية من الأردن على شكل لباس بطريقة العصبة الخفيفة، وأصبح يوضع كشال يلتف حول الرقبة ويتدلى على الجانبين.
الدكتورة فلك الجمعاني قالت: اشعر بعودتي للبداوة والاصالة، فكم هي جذوري متينة، واعتزازي بالشماغ الأحمر ودلالته بتاريخنا العريق، وهو بمثابة العلم .

واضافت في القديم كانت النساء يرتدين العصبة السوداء للتعبير عن حبهن لتاريخهن، ومن حبهن للشماغ الأحمر أصبحن يرتدينه مكان العصبة السوداء قديما .
وذكرت أن تهديب الشماغ بدأ من امرأة البادية وانتشر في كل منطقة، وله أشكال مختلفة.

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مشكوووور

----------


## ميرنا

احبك               ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزائر :Icon31:

----------


## ميرنا

عرف الشماغ الاحمر :Db465236ff:

----------


## ميرنا

لا يمكن التحديد :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

اشكركم على المرور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيك عبدالله 

اسعدني مروروك يا صديقي

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]
 مشكور على الموضوع يسلموا
 :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15: [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center]
> مشكور على الموضوع يسلموا
> [/align]


 
لا شكر على واجب 

شكرا على التعليق يسلموو إلك

----------

